
IBM announces the first ThinkPad with Linux (2000-06-12) - alentodorov
https://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/12/business/microsoft-tries-another-court-public-opinion.html
======
alentodorov
Reading news from two decades ago has something special about it — one: it
gives meaning to the present — two: it shows that things to change eventually.

That's why I've launched this — decades.tech

